# Off the grid photos-Arizona, Utah, and Washington



## Blue Tick (Nov 18, 2008)

These are some photos that I've taken over the years in different states that I've visited. 

This is northern Arizona on the way to the Grand Canyon.


























This is a little lake I discovered on my to the Grand Canyon. Notice how part of the lake is frozen.






These are the San Francisco Peaks. About 60 minutes from the Grand Canyon.





Crazy old car from the town of Seligman, Arizona.





South Rim of the Grand Canyon.






























These photos are of eastern Washington state.















This a "Wild Blue Tick" hound dog. AKA Beaux Dog.















Southern Utah.

Fire on the mountain side.





This road leads to an old ghost town.











Anyone want to live off the grid!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd love to. But, that house is on the grid 

Those pictures of Arizona make me miss it.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 18, 2008)

Absolutely jaw-dropping pictures, 'specially of the Grand Canyon. Never been there unfortunately.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 18, 2008)

great pictures! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2008)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Grace Alone (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope someday to get to see that part of the country. Great pictures!


----------



## Quickened (Nov 18, 2008)

great pictures you got there! Thanks for sharing those with us!


----------



## uberkermit (Nov 18, 2008)

Love the shots of the Bluetick - especially the one where it was 'on a mission.'


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice pictures. I believe the San Francisco mountains are an old volcanic field if I remember correctly.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 18, 2008)

And to think that all this is just the accidental explosion of a bunch of gaseous molecules from nowhere that just happened to form into this amazing world.

The Grand Canyon is a great testament to God's glory. I've been there once and it is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Nov 18, 2008)

Arizona...my home sweet home...thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great pics.

Whereabouts was that in eastern WA state? We went camping east of Kennewick one summer vacation when we used to live out near Portland. Pretty desolate country.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 18, 2008)

Neat photos!


----------



## Augusta (Nov 18, 2008)

Great pictures! You are good with a camera.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 18, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Arizona...my home sweet home...thanks for sharing.





LawrenceU said:


> I'd love to. But, that house is on the grid
> 
> Those pictures of Arizona make me miss it.



Yea, me too. The lake might have been Kaibab, but looked too big. But I haven't been there in so long I don't know if I'd recognize it. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought the same thing, Joe. It reminded me of Kaibab.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 18, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> Beth Ellen Nagle said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona...my home sweet home...thanks for sharing.
> ...



You guys are correct. The lake is Kaibab lake, I totally forgot the name. Kaibab National Forest borders the lake.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 18, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Great pics.
> 
> Whereabouts was that in eastern WA state? We went camping east of Kennewick one summer vacation when we used to live out near Portland. Pretty desolate country.



Jay,

The area is Douglas county. The Ephrata is the nearest town. My wife and I were taking pictures of some land that we owned in a little community called Rim Rock Meadows.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 19, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Anyone want to live off the grid!



It looks like it is out there, but not off the gird yet (with power lines and satellite TV).


----------

